# Show Jumping



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm not so sure i understood the question, or where you just telling everything you've won? I've evented, if that's what your asking.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I do a bit of everything but i'm starting to get into pony dressage, Last week i competed in a state interschool comp i placed 5th in an intro event (only 80cm) which i was really happy with and 4th & 6th in dressage the next day.


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

i event if thats waht your asking hah and i LOVE IT!


----------



## henka (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi I'm from Poland  I love show Jumping and I take part in National and International Competitions  what about you all ???


----------



## Chief101 (Sep 23, 2012)

I do jumping at home and so far my Clydesdale X Arabian is jumping approx. 70cm. It is very surprising as she does dressage


----------

